# 2005 Red Mark 1 Quattro Sport - Rarity?



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Hi
Been perusing your site for a while pondering on a red Quattro Sport
Well, guess what I have in the drive!!
I read a lot regarding rarity and build numbers and wonder if anyone can help?
Chassis number WUAZZZ8N261900485
Previously had E18 JOE now has FM05 OOH
Really looking forward to ownership and perhaps catching up when the Sports are all together
Many thanks
Gaz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gaz, Welcome to the TTF.
Is it *Red*/*Black* ? Wonderful combo if it is.
Don't keep it to yourself, we need pics.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  from another sport owner


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hey

here is how rare the car is

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/a ... ttro_sport
695 left


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)




----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Hi
Many thanks for the replies, I'm new to forums so excuse my lack of knowledge!!
This is our new toy!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks *wonderful* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Had loads done and the looks do not match the miles, she runs beautifully, no squeaks or rattles, pre owned by an Audi technician who was obviously a fan as I have a folder full of stuff, past tax discs, audi history (which has every nut and bolt done at audi - strangely a cylinder head 3 years ago???) really pleased - after my summer hols, the wheels will be done as they are a bit aged but the body has had new wings and the whole front end was resprayed - she looks and runs like new - well pleased!!


----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Very clean inside too...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GazCoutts said:


> Very clean inside too...


Not many with the standard seats most have the Recaros


----------



## DazWilko (Mar 16, 2009)

Seen this up for sale last week actually!

Looks clean, love it!


----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, it was being sold by a friend - I had to jump in!!
Car was sold with standard seats from what I can see


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GazCoutts said:


> Yeah, it was being sold by a friend - I had to jump in!!
> Car was sold with standard seats from what I can see


Yes it was a non cost option to have them


----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Must say that I am looking forward to finding out as much as I can with this lovely car-I dreamed of owning one when they first came out and it was on the tick list - but not a pristine Sport!!


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Welcome and great QS! I also saw this for sale - very clean!

In 6 months I have only seen 2 others on the road! and neither of those was red/black.

DC


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

Thats awesome news - told the Mrs that we were buying into something unique!!
I have posted other photos into my gallery if youse have access to that


----------

